# Yusra medical college



## amz (Oct 17, 2010)

The college started working this year. sounds promising plus the faculty is all ex AMC professors .I wanted to get a headsup what do you people think abt it? anyone who actually has some know how about this place?


----------



## mubashir888 (Aug 12, 2010)

http://medstudentz.com/pakistan-medical-schools/2333-yusra-medical-dental-college-islamabad.html

Read this thread..


----------



## z_shan.khan (Aug 23, 2010)

it does not have good building.....its location is really bad....may be in coming years it will be a good college but not yet......


----------



## amz (Oct 17, 2010)

ok thanks..its in my city and my best back up


----------



## ayesha_ (Jul 12, 2009)

the faculty is really good and that's what counts, not the building!!! 
i'm studying there and i can assure you that my experience there so far has been GREAT. (not just saying that just because i'm studying there) 

but yes it's a new medical college .. so lets see how it comes along.


----------



## amz (Oct 17, 2010)

oh you can tell me way more, i heard they are getting a new campus is that true


----------



## Salman Habib (Oct 5, 2010)

so the teaching method is the pbl or module system and which university is yusra affiliated with???is it bahria??i recently got in


----------



## ayesha_ (Jul 12, 2009)

amz said:


> oh you can tell me way more, i heard they are getting a new campus is that true


sure. yes they are supposed to shift into the new campus within another couple of years or so. its under construction.



Salman Habib said:


> so the teaching method is the pbl or module system and which university is yusra affiliated with???is it bahria??i recently got in


yes , the teaching method is the pbl and modular system/integrated teaching. It is affiliated with Bahria University.. like Shifa and IMDC.


----------



## Salman Habib (Oct 5, 2010)

tell me about this new system and how is it different from the previous one used????


----------



## Salman Habib (Oct 5, 2010)

amz said:


> ok thanks..its in my city and my best back up


so are u joining it???what other places are waiting for??


----------



## amz (Oct 17, 2010)

i think yes.. i have riphah,imdc ..waiting for wah,, and fumc(2nd list) ..the faculty at yusra is amazing a, the college has a good future so i will prefer yusra over riphah


----------



## Salman Habib (Oct 5, 2010)

wah is too late man i have also applied there and got an offer on foreign seat in riphah tht is really expensive...so inshallah il be joining yusra.....


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

*Read the forum rules or your posts will be deleted. Thanks. -Moderator.*


----------



## ayesha_ (Jul 12, 2009)

Salman Habib said:


> tell me about this new system and how is it different from the previous one used????


in the new system all the subjects are integrated such that at a time you are studying related topics in all subjects. i.e in the blood module you will study the biochemistry of blood , the physiology of blood, the histology of blood etc.
this is a far more interesting way of learning than the previous system in which there was no relation in any subject. you could be studying about blood in biochemistry but a different topic in physiology maybe respiration etc. so it was relatively difficult for the students to relate the topics of different subjects.

also, in the previous system, there was no exposure to the clinical side of things in the first 2 years. the students learned only the basic sciences : biochemistry, physiology, anatomy in the first 2 years.
but now, in the integrated system , we are exposed to the clincal aspects of what we learn in the basic sciences. this is applied through pbls (problem based learning). in every pbl session of a certain module, (lets take blood module) groups of students are given a clinical scenario about a patient, his signs and symptoms, and other description etc. and the group of students are supposed to relate what they have learned about blood in physiology, biochemistry, histology to analyse what could be the problem with the patient whose condition is described in the pbl scenario.
i hope i make sense..#happy


----------



## Salman Habib (Oct 5, 2010)

thanks for explaining....yes it did make sense...


----------



## Salman Habib (Oct 5, 2010)

so what activities go on in yusra other than studies and is the administration cooperative with students??


----------



## amz (Oct 17, 2010)

*Read the forum rules and follow them to prevent your posts from being deleted. Thanks.

-Moderators.
*


----------



## Salman Habib (Oct 5, 2010)

and have you given your first professional part 1 exams??


----------



## ayesha_ (Jul 12, 2009)

well not many activities yet since the first batch (2009-2014) started late, and to catch up with others, the main focus has been studies only. but yes we do have societies (debates, dramatics, literature, fine arts etc) we've had some debate competitions and an excursion trip to golf club etc.




Salman Habib said:


> and is the administration cooperative with students??


that depends on what you mean by that...


and no we have not had our first professional paper yet. our academic year started late i.e june 2010, hence our professional exam will be around february or march 2011.


----------



## Salman Habib (Oct 5, 2010)

Well how did you guys start your session like which module was it the foundation module? What is it??


----------



## Salman Habib (Oct 5, 2010)

and what is the passing percentage in profs is it 50 or 60 ??


----------



## ayesha_ (Jul 12, 2009)

its 50%. requirement is to pass separately (take 50% each) in viva/practical as well as theory paper.


----------



## iman khalid (Nov 10, 2010)

Is yusra any better than imdc.I have been selected for both of these colleges and i am really confused to make my choice.#confused


----------



## Salman Habib (Oct 5, 2010)

iman khalid said:


> Is yusra any better than imdc.I have been selected for both of these colleges and i am really confused to make my choice.#confused


i have heard the faculty here is good but i think there is not much of a difference as both are affiliated with bahria university it depends on you which one is convenient....btw are you selected on 2nd list????


----------



## saadfaiz92 (Oct 9, 2009)

iman khalid said:


> Is yusra any better than imdc.I have been selected for both of these colleges and i am really confused to make my choice.#confused


This quote is taken from Yahoo Answers:
yo, I am an ex-student of this college and all i can say is that dont even THINK about goin there its a **** college it destroyed the careers of hundreds of students like me and took the money from us of about 9 lac rupees from me n didnt even return it as a compensation i completed 3 yrs there but now i am going to baqai karachi so its betta u try other places like if u want in islamabad then Shifa college of medicine is good and also recognised by pmdc in private sector or if u wana go to gov colleges thats different then ... need any help further contact me juz DONT THINK ABOUT THIS DAMN COLLEGE !.... Adios


----------



## Salman Habib (Oct 5, 2010)

saadfaiz92 said:


> This quote is taken from Yahoo Answers:
> yo, I am an ex-student of this college and all i can say is that dont even THINK about goin there its a **** college it destroyed the careers of hundreds of students like me and took the money from us of about 9 lac rupees from me n didnt even return it as a compensation i completed 3 yrs there but now i am going to baqai karachi so its betta u try other places like if u want in islamabad then Shifa college of medicine is good and also recognised by pmdc in private sector or if u wana go to gov colleges thats different then ... need any help further contact me juz DONT THINK ABOUT THIS DAMN COLLEGE !.... Adios


i guess your talking about imdc as i heard same about it as it was not recognized and got closed......


----------



## ayesha_ (Jul 12, 2009)

yes that is true (about imdc) 
there was some recognition issue a few years ago. maybe they started their classes before pmdc issued recognition (that was allowed back then, not anymore) due to which students suffered because they were not registered. or it was something like pmdc initially recognized them and then cancelled their recognition due to some reason. whatever it was, the college's reputation went down.. 
but then the issue was resolved, the college is ok now, not bad.

people do say it is relatively easier to get into imdc compared to other medical colleges. (excluding the newer medical colleges)


----------



## iman khalid (Nov 10, 2010)

Well,thanks everyone...but I have decided to go to imdc.It's more convenient than yusra regarding distance from my place.I was not on second merit list.I had got first position in entry test of yusra and 8th in imdc. I have come to know that timings of yusra are from 8 to 4'o clock which I think gives a person less time to study at home if he lives far away.Anyways Imdc has again been recognized by pmdc since two years and as far as studies are concerned,I have heard that from most of the doctors that what really counts later is ur clinical experience and u get that during house job and u can do house job without pay in any gov hospital.


----------



## vortex (Sep 18, 2012)

ayesha_ said:


> yes that is true (about imdc)
> there was some recognition issue a few years ago. maybe they started their classes before pmdc issued recognition (that was allowed back then, not anymore) due to which students suffered because they were not registered. or it was something like pmdc initially recognized them and then cancelled their recognition due to some reason. whatever it was, the college's reputation went down..
> but then the issue was resolved, the college is ok now, not bad.
> 
> people do say it is relatively easier to get into imdc compared to other medical colleges. (excluding the newer medical colleges)



I am giving test in IMDC this year (2012)....It is a good college or not ?plz if someone can help me...plz


----------

